# Cryogenically Treating Drill Bits



## CalgaryPT (Sep 6, 2019)

This guy has one of my favourite YouTube channels. I'd heard of this technique before, but here he demonstrates its effectiveness objectively. I like that he even calls out his own confirmation bias, and then develops a technique to cancel it in subsequent testing.






(I want an electron microscope in my shop too. Sadly not on the radar though....)


----------

